# Inside a Bf -109



## Tieleader (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey, guys. 
Took a break from painting the Churchill and popped the canopy of the G-10 here at the AHM for some pixs. Thought you might like.
Serious thought about sitting in it but the damned thing is so small I WOULD NOT FIT!! Too tall...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2019)

Great stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Sorry but what is AHM and where is it?


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks for posting. Sorry but what is AHM and where is it?


The American Heritage Museum in Stow, Massachusetts. If you look up the Collings Foundation website there is a sparse listing of whats there, by no means complete. They have have added at least a dozen more pieces. No pictures yet. I have to pass those on to Ryan to update the site. All my "for all you fans of..." pixs came from there.The lions share is made up of the Jacque Littlefield collection.The opening is planned for May 3 this year. Nick Moran (the Chieftain) has said this is probably going to be the best armor museum in the country!
American Heritage Museum - The Collings Foundation

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 30, 2019)

Sweet, many thanks


----------

